# Need Help Fix 95 System



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello. I need some help. I have an old computer, Compaq Presario with 48MB of RAM, that I bought from a school district in AK. It is running Windows 95 but I didn't receive the disc with the computer because it could not be located. I have had it for 6 years and recently tried to download ReadPlease, the computer told me to run setup.exe and when I did that it said the file was missing and now it won't even start up correctly. I went into My Computer and opened Window 95 exe file and it tried to download Win95. Then it asked for the Serial Number, I didn't have one so I tried to exit and restart. When I restart, it goes right back to asking for the SN and I can't use the computer. I need to know how to remove 95 and install 98 for which I do have a SN Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi NWDaydreamer,
Well , 48mb of ram isnt very much and how big is the Hard Drive??
Try looking here for a guide on how to install:
http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/JimsGuide.htm


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hard drive is 200MH I think


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You should be able to do a sloppy install just by booting from the win98 disk.


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

If you need a WIN98 bootdisk with CD-ROM drivers, most likely you will cause very few 95' machines had the boot from CD-ROM option.
It will be worth your time to find a 98SE disk, your S/N will work on it.


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

If you can do a clean install and update your file system to FAT32 you can gain more Hard Drive space.

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.php

This is a decent explination of how to do a clean install.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

boot from CD in the BIOS, it has nothing to do with Win98


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you, and thank you all again for the help. I cleaned the old files from this link http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/JimsGuide.htm and am installing Windows 98 SE right now. Appreciate the help! :up:


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi,

Well I did get Windows 98SE installed but the drivers conflict so I disabled and removed the unknown drivers. I can not figure out what to do next.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Anyone there?


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

What drivers?

You should download the latest drivers for your motherboard and and other hardware you have and install then over the winders drivers.

Aida32 can be very helpful in this situation.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=183&file=9&evp=f4f620f12e0643ca245c62a3a0e075c3


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi, happy Hacker. It said "unknown drivers" The instruction I read said to disable and remove these. When I went into my computer there were three and they had a big yellow question mark beside the. I disabled and removed them. When I start the computer it says" Windows has found new drivers, a box comes up that says: "Add new hardware" The wizard searches for new drivers for : "Unknown device" It does this three times then goes to Windows.

This computer I am trying to get to work is not connected to the net. My main computer is on DSL, the Compaq cannot be hooked up and I olny wanted to use it to put things on for use like ReadPlease. 

Ok, what does the file do that you linked to, and can I save it to a floppy?


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry I don't know what Aida is and which are the latest drivers and how do I get them and install them? Thanks


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

Aida is about 3 megs, it is a system information utility. It can provide information on your system that Windows will not.
Three questions.
What model Compaq? 
Have you tried downloading the drivers from Compaq's webstie, now known as HP?
If they are not available, then what devices are listed and what devices are NOT listed in Hardware Manager?

As in Sound card, Video card, Network Devices, etc....


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

HappyHacker said:


> Aida is about 3 megs, it is a system information utility. It can provide information on your system that Windows will not.
> 
> I can't use Aida on the compaq. I can't get a CD to work in it.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to find the information for the Sound card, Video card, Network devices etc.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

NWDaydreamer said:


> Hard drive is 200MH I think


That would be the speed of the processer.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

bump...


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

This might help.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you kilowat1.

I downloaded the file Driver Display file to a to a disk, is that right? I don't know how to install it. Sorry I have not done this before and I know "There's no such thing as a stupid question,
but they're the easiest to answer!" Unless it is in my case.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Since it is an .exe file you can just put it in the floppy drive of the Compaq . Click on My Computer/ Floppy Drive and it should self install. Also go to www.belarc.com and download Belarc Advisor to a floppy disk then install and run the program on the Compaq. It will give you some much needed info.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok. I installed the Belarc advisor and the results are:

System Model: Compaq Presario
OS: Windows98SE

Processor: 200MH Intell 486DX
No Memory Cache

Drives: 1.62 Gig Usable HD Capacity
1.17 Gig HD Freespace

WPI CDD-820ERi CD-ROM drive
Generic IDE hard disk drive 1.62 GB
drive 0, No Smart Driver

Main Circut Board: Compaq 3B4h
BIOS Phoenix 4.05
Memory Modules: 46MB Installed memory
Slot 0- 16 MB
Slot 1- 16MB
Slot 2- 16MB
Local Driver Volumes
c: (on drive 0) 812 MB
d: (on drive 0) 810 free 

I installed the driver and rebooted. Said "Please wait while wizard builds a driver into database.

Wizard pops up says "Add new hardware. Says the wizard searches for new drivers for Unknown device
next, what do you want Windows to do? Search for best driver or display a list of all these drivers in a specific location so you can select the driver you want."

Now what to I do? It must not be installed or I did something wrong as I still cannot install ReadPlease.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

I forgot to list other information I don't know if it is revelant or not but the Advisor also listed,

Controllers:
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller
Standard IDE/ ESDI Hard Disk controller

BUS Adaptors
None detected

Communication
None Detected
Printers

None Detected
Display

None Detected
Multimedia

None Detected
Other Devices

Standard 101/102 Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

When it ask what you want to do select "Search for best driver" and see if Windows will install it's default drivers.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you. I tried that and it could not locate any drivers to install.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

*I did this as recommended by Microsoft:*

SYMPTOMS
After you install Windows 98, you may experience one or more of the following symptoms:

A Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) display adapter may appear as a disabled device in Device Manager, and your Industry Standard Architecture (ISA) display adapter may not appear in Device Manager at all. 
When you start Windows 98, you may receive the following error message:

Your display adapter is not configured properly.
To correct this problem, start the Hardware Installation wizard. 
When your computer automatically restarts for the second time during Windows 98 Setup, but before Windows 98 is completely started, the information displayed on the screen may appear distorted. Even though you may be unable to read the information on the screen, Windows 98 starts successfully. 
CAUSE
This behavior can occur because ISA display adapters may not be detected properly when you upgrade a Windows 95-based computer with an integrated PCI display adapter. 
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, verify that your integrated PCI display adapter is disabled, and then reinstall your ISA display adapter. To do so, use the following steps:

Verify that your integrated PCI display adapter is disabled. For information about how to do so, view the manufacturer's documentation included with your integrated PCI display adapter. 
Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then double-click Add New Hardware. 
Follow the instructions on the screen to complete installing your ISA display adapter.

*I tried this but it didn't work. It said that it couldn't install the drivers because the PCI was disabled. So I enabled it again back to the way it was.*


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Anyone...please


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello?....


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

I cannot figure this out, if anyone can help.... Pretty Please


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

My guess is that two of the unknown devices are the sound card (chip) and the modem. I'm not sure what the third on might be. Since we do not know for sure which hardware it is looking for we'll just have to try the most logical. Please go HERE and download the SP7341.EXE softpaq to a floppy disk so that you can transfer it over to the compaq. For instructions on how to install it click on "click here" where it says "To refer to the associated text file for more information click here." I realize that this driver says it is for Win95 but try it anyway. Hopefully it will take and you will get the sound back. I'm not familiar with ReadPlease but I assume that in order for it to install or work properly the sound has to be installed.

You might also revisit my earlier link and download the diagnostic portion and run it to see if it will shed any light.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

kilowatt1 said:


> My guess is that two of the unknown devices are the sound card (chip) and the modem. I'm not sure what the third on might be. Since we do not know for sure which hardware it is looking for we'll just have to try the most logical. Please go HERE and download the SP7341.EXE softpaq to a floppy disk so that you can transfer it over to the compaq. For instructions on how to install it click on "click here" where it says "To refer to the associated text file for more information click here." I realize that this driver says it is for Win95 but try it anyway. Hopefully it will take and you will get the sound back. I'm not familiar with ReadPlease but I assume that in order for it to install or work properly the sound has to be installed.


Thank you so much!  I did what you instructed and after much trying the sound works!









Now in "My Computer" under Display Adapter it says "Standard Display Adapter is functioning correctly." The problem is with the main display adapter. Fix the main display adapter and then the display adapter will work.

Under Sound Video & Game Controllers there are two xpressAudio (TM) 16 bit Sound. One is working properly. The other says "this device is either not present, not working properly or does not have all the drivers installed. Try upgrading device driver for this device."

Also under Other Devices there are now two unsupported devices with the yellow question mark



kilowatt1 said:


> You might also revisit my earlier link and download the diagnostic portion and run it to see if it will shed any light.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Kilowatt


Which link were you refering to? Did you mean the diagnostics? Was it SP8886.exe ? I was able to put SP8886.exe on a CD but when I tried to run it is says E:\ is not accessable. And I don't know how to fix the main display adapter.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Well that's progess. Please go back here and download the following two files, starting with the video: Presario 2200 Video Driver and Presario Specific Model Modem Driver V.90 upgrade. Follow the same installation instructions as you did with the sound card drivers.

I wouldn't worry about the duplicate entry for the expressAudio for now.

As I said download the video drivers first and get that sorted then try the modem drivers. It is possible that the modem drivers won't work because it says that a hardware upgrade is required. We won't know till we try. 

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

I downloaded the two files and it was trying to copy files and put up a box that said *"The file GX95.drv on GX Windows 95 Display Driver cannot be found. Insert GX Windows 95 Display Driver in selected drive and click ok. Copy files from C:/windows/options/cabs"*

Then it says that setup could not find the file. Then I finally got the GX loaded and the message went away on start-up but my E drive still isn't working. I don't know what to do from here.









But I still have sound!!


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

What does it look like now in Device Manager? Also what is listed under Properies/settings/advanced/adapter if you right click on the desktop?

Is the E: drive the CDRom?


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

In the Device Manager I removed the one xpressAudio (TM) 16 bit Sound, the other is working properly. Under Unknown Driver there is only 1 yellow question mark left and it says "unsupported driver".

I didn't know how to find adapter through properties/settings/advanced adapter. All I could find was: 

Network 
Dial Up Adapter

BUS adapter 
none detected

Display adapter
Cyrix GX

E: is the CD, yes.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Right click on an empty spot on the desktop. Click Properties/Settings/Advanced/Adapter. What is listed?


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

It says Cyrix GX


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. Using the same procedure (Right click on desk top/properties/settings. Can you adjust the "Colors" and "Screen area"? If you can then the video driver download was successful.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

The color can be adjusted to 256 bit and I can adjust the screen area but I still need to get the CD ROM to work.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

The CDRom drivers should be these. Download them to your desktop or to a folder then unzip them to a floppy disk. Boot up the Compaq machine. Once the desktop is loaded, go to start/shut down and click Restart in MS-DOS Mode. When you get to the C:\> prompt, insert the floppy you made then type A: and press enter. At the A:\> prompt type Install and press enter. Follow the directions to complete the installation. Below is the Readme file with instructions in case you need them.

*******************************************************
* Wearnes Peripherals International (Pte) Limited *
* Copyright (c) 1997 by WPI R&D - All Rights Reserved *
*******************************************************

Objective:
*********

This file provides last minute information on the product that are unable 
to make it to the printing of the manual. It also serves as a better 
understanding in the installation process of WPI multi-language support 
installation software. Please read this file thouroughly before installing 
the CD-ROM drive.

MSCDEX NOTE :
*************

This version will copy MSCDEX.EXE from User's hard drive to subdirectory,
"\CDROM".If MSCDEX is not available, please obtain a licensed copy from
Microsoft DOS 5.00 or above.

Installation Process:
********************

(1) Change the DOS prompt to that of the floppy drive.
Example,
A:[Enter] (or B:[Enter])

(2) To begin installation, type INSTALL [Enter] at the DOS prompt.
A screen will pop up.

(3) To install using English language, simply press ENTER at YES 
option (YES option will be automatically highlighted by default).

(4) To install using other languages (not Japanese), move the highlight 
to the appropriate language and press ENTER. The text will change 
to the selected language. Proceed to start the installation by 
pressing ENTER.

(5) If Japanese DOS is installed, the startup screen will automatically
be Japanese text. Proceed with the installation in Japanese by 
pressing ENTER (take note of the cursor's position). Japanese language
is supported only if Japanese DOS is installed.

(6) Follow the instructions on the screen till installation is completed.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok,

I installed the CD drivers as you instructed. 

I tried to install ReadPlease and I got a message that said "Installing modem upgrade".

A box that said "information" came up and said:
" No Modems were found to upgrade to 56k functionality. This installation will not update your system".


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Apparently the modem is limited to 28K and is not upgradeable via firmware or drivers upgrade. That is why the modem driver download specifically noted that a "hardware" upgrade was required for that particular computer. Since ReadMe must require a 56K modem your best best is to purchase an ISA modem and install it. You should be able to pick one up for very little money.

Am I correct in assuming that everything else seems to be running OK?


Kilowatt


By the way, I recommended an ISA modem because most ISA modems have the processing functions embedded on the card thus not utilizing the system processor which can cause a drag on the system. That said, I believe that particular board has one PCI slot, which is shared with an ISA slot, so you could go with a PCI or "WinModem" if need be.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you for all your help. I really appreciate it. Yes everything else seems to be working fine.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

No problem. Glad you got it sorted.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

kilowatt1 said:


> No problem. Glad you got it sorted.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Kilowatt


Hey Kilowatt,

Since I don't know anything about modems where would you suggest I get an ISA modem and what is the average cost?

Thank you again for all your help and I want to thank everyone else at this time that contributed to helping me.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

I cannot seem to find the ISA Modem I need. Can you tell me what to look for where I might find one?

Thanks.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

This one  should work nicely and it is reasonably priced.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks kilowatt1,

What a help you have been I appreciate it.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

You're welcome. Hope you get everything working.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

kilowatt1 said:


> This one  should work nicely and it is reasonably priced.


Hi Kilowat1,

I sent for the modem and it is too big to fit in place of the old one. 

Now what?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

too big ?

maybe its the older slot fitting ... ?
most PCs will accept the newer (white) slots
and the older (black) slots,
but i spose if you are not familiar with the fittings
the card might look like it wont fit.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.  I think the part I bought is for a tower? The part is too tall to fit. Mine is the flat box type (sorry don't know what they are called). I did find this part but am not sure if it is right either. I cannot return the one I bought they won't take it.  My fault.

Here is a link to the other one.

http://www.imarketlive.com/en_US/SearchResults.aspx?mfgid=24&pn=293020-001


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## Kittykat7983 (Aug 20, 2003)

hello everyone, i just got a virus called w32. pinfi and i have no idea what it is and how to get rid of it. so can someone please help me
ps how do i get to the registry


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Kitty-kat,

here is a link to a cleaning utility for pinfi:

http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/newsinfo/collateral.aspx?cid=60045

As to the registry .... 
Dont go in there unless you're pretty sure what you're doing.
The only access is via the registry editor.

Hi Daydreamer,

About the modem ...

I'm still a bit confused ... 
you do mean a desktop machine, yes?
i had always thought the PnP slots were pretty standard.

Regards, John


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi John,

Thank you for the reply.  

Yes it is a desktop, I guess that is what you call it. It isn't a tower.


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)




----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

Bump


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

NWDaydreamer said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## NWDaydreamer (Oct 29, 2003)

NWDaydreamer said:


> Hi Kilowat1,
> 
> I sent for the modem and it is too big to fit in place of the old one.
> 
> Now what?


Please... what can I do?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Daydreamer,

I find it hard to believe that the modem is too big.
Unless maybe its a much older type, and your PC 
will only accept the newer fitting (white slots usually)

If so then you will have to purchase a modem that
fits the newer slots, or use an external modem.
The advantage to an external modem is that you
can use it on whatever PC you choose, they cost
typically between twenty and forty pounds depending
on your choice. I have a 'Rockwell ACF II 56k'

Best of luck with your machine, John


----------

